# Cystoscopy lithotripsy & stent



## seslinger (Mar 22, 2011)

..... the kidney stones were identified in the upper, middle & lower calis and a laser was used to break up the stones into multiple small fragments.  All stones were small enough, felt to be passed, no stones were retrieved.  The wire was passed up to the flexible ureteroscope & left in place & the other wire was removed through the access sheath & wire.  A 7 x 24 double j stent was passed up.   
I looked up & on Medicare bundling the 52353 & 52332 are bundled but was wondering if you can use the -59 if its considered a separate procedure???


----------



## valeriealbert (Mar 22, 2011)

seslinger said:


> ..... the kidney stones were identified in the upper, middle & lower calis and a laser was used to break up the stones into multiple small fragments.  All stones were small enough, felt to be passed, no stones were retrieved.  The wire was passed up to the flexible ureteroscope & left in place & the other wire was removed through the access sheath & wire.  A 7 x 24 double j stent was passed up.
> I looked up & on Medicare bundling the 52353 & 52332 are bundled but was wondering if you can use the -59 if its considered a separate procedure???


What state are you in.  These 2 codes do not bundle per CCI for Trailblazer.  Most of our  commercial payers that I have found do not bundle them either.  I


----------



## seslinger (Mar 22, 2011)

I am in Ohio... & CCI bundles it with a "1" so we can use -59 just trying to determine whether it is considered incidental to the 52353.


----------

